# zen fountain pen



## paintspill (Oct 9, 2011)

anyone know if the zen kit, the one with the magnetic cap, comes in a fountain pen. i thought it might be possible to simply screw in a nib but the cap is quite short. any one.

thanks


----------



## Bobalu (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not aware of one, and there have been discussions on this same subject in the past. Here is a link to a conversion someone did in 2008, but there isn't any information on how is was done.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4099&postcount=1

If the magnetic cap isn't a priority, you might want to consider the Stretch FP. Overall appearance is about the same as the Zen, but the Stretch is a bit more ornate. Here is a link to one that Lau Lau Wood sells.

https://www.laulauwood.net/node/135

PSI also sells the Magnetic Vertex FP. Nice working magnetic cap, but again a bit ornate. I've purchase a few of these, but have not been pleased with the plating.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 9, 2011)

I keep entertaining the same notion.  I am contemplating a trying to punch the end off a zen cap and use it as a tube for a longer/larger cap.  It would be necessary to either step drill the blank or find some tubing that would match the od of the cap to support the other end.

It would also have to be closed end to look right.

I am still trying to figure out how to make this work, it just seems like a good idea.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 9, 2011)

The threads on the nib are not a match for any of the fountain pen sections available. Another complication for you.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 9, 2011)

The threads are the easiest problem.  The difference is slight enough that I was able to run a tap for an FP nib through the existing threads and have it work without fubaring the plating on the outside.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 9, 2011)

so at least  i'm not off my rocker. sounds like rethreading and a short nib assemble is possible. i'll have to keep this one in the back of my head for a while.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFP5100.html


----------

